
Ask HN: Video conferencing for small talk in groups? - Cilvic
Is there a &quot;professional&quot; tool that would allow 5+ people come into the same room and split into groups &quot;casually&quot;.<p>Normal tools are focussed on one speaker at time.<p>Zoom supports breakout rooms, but they are a bit clunky.<p>I&#x27;d imagine something where you can &quot;move closer&quot; to certain speakers which would increase their volume, but still listen in to others.<p>Your &quot;position&quot; would be visible to everyone, so you could move around in the room and leave&#x2F;join dicussions more natural.<p>This would be a replacement for we are all having lunch in the same room &#x2F; company event.<p>Reminds me of second life ...
======
detaro
with positional audio:

right now on Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22772800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22772800)

Mozilla has something like this as a "VR" demo:
[https://hubs.mozilla.com/](https://hubs.mozilla.com/)

Mumble in combination with a game like Minecraft can do it.

Not aware of anything more finished.

without: Jitsi at least makes creating new rooms frictionless, but would need
an extension to show an overview of who is where.

EDIT: since you mentioned it, I guess Second Life still exists

~~~
Cilvic
Thanks a lot, great ones!

------
Cilvic
Found this which lists some other options with "breakout rooms", will check
them
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22754935](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22754935)

